# Static Coefficient of Friction - Steel on Gravel



## dogdude (Dec 5, 2022)

Does anyone have a source for steel on gravel static coeff. of friction? Application is smooth steel tracked machine (no grousers) on broken rock/gravel. I am not coming up with much after searching for a while.


----------

